# Concerto Request



## PJMcConnell (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everybody, I am new to here! I am a highschool student and have always been a fan of classical music. I am not here to tell you who I am, however. I am making a video soon in which I want the story to be told by the classical music. I am no expert and don't know enough songs to pinpoint the one perfect song for my needs. This is where you guys come in (hopefully)!

I am looking for a classical arrangement that goes into four moods throughout the song, in this order. Please excuse my lacking of orchestral terms, I am only a beginner in this area.

Sad or even slow will suffice at first, moving into a very romantic melody, followed by another slow movement, then finishing with a powerful, happy theme where maybe the love melody will come back into play.

There should be an older, more rustic feel to it while still maintaining the romantic/dramatic feel to it.

I imagine it to be a violin concerto or having a large violin part. If violin concertos are traditionally not written in that format it doesn't make too big of a difference to me.

And I would love it if it was under 10 minutes long! And royalty free.

I know this is a lot of requirements and may be hard to find. I'm unfamiliar with what composers and type of orchestration to even start looking for, so there is no way I will be able to find it myself. Hopefully a community of experts in this field will be able to help collaborate with me and find it. Thank you for your time. I will make sure to post my finished video up when it is finished!


----------



## PJMcConnell (Jan 11, 2011)

Would this be considered asking for identification of a song and should be moved or is nobody interested in helping?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a very difficult request! I can't think of anything that meets those requirements...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

> royalty free.


This would be the crux


----------

